# Requesting help - Wagner's letters online?



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My master's thesis about the libretto of the _Ring_ is almost complete. There's one more thing I need, and I can't seem to find it on my own, so I'm asking your help, dear friends of TC. I have to find the text of the original letter (in German or course) that Wagner sent to August Röckel on 25th January, 1854. I know it's been published in _Sämtliche briefe vol. 6_ and another collection, _Briefe an Röckel_, but my local libraries do not have those. Would anyone here know if I can find the contents of the letter online? That would be of great help, and I'd be most grateful. The English translation is easy to find, and I'm quoting it, but my professor says that I should quote the original version. The long letter is about the meaning of the _Ring._ (It's great stuff, read it in English if you have any interest in Wagner!)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

This looks like it, starting on page 21:

https://books.google.com/books?id=S... gekommen ist, dass ich deinen Brief"&f=false


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's the right book, but I cannot access it from that page. What do I have to click?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Hm, could be a problem of trying to access it from your country. In any case, it's in the public domain so it should be free to access it from anywhere. I've copied and pasted the whole letter, which you'll find below. Page numbers come at the top of a page. The copy-and-paste procedure may have introduced errors, but hopefully it's all intelligible.

Wie es gekommen ist, daß ich Deinen Brief an vier Monate unbeantwortet ließ, ist mir jetzt sehr erklärlich. [pg.22] aber schwer wird mir s werden, es Dir zu erklären, liebster Freund! Iedenfalls trägt die Hauptschuld die Bedeutendheit Deines Briefes: auf ihn einigermaßen entsprechend zu antworten, hing nicht bloß vom Willen, sondern namentlich auch vom Vermögen ab. Ich war im vergangenen Sommer sehr unruhig. Liszt besuchte mich im Iuli; dann war ich in einem Bade, St. Moritz in Graubünden >6«ov Fuß über dem Meer): Ende August zog ich nach Italien - so weit es mir offen steht: Turin, Genua, Spezzia; dann wollte ich nach Nizza, um dort mich einige Zeit aufzuhalten; meine abscheuliche Einsamkeit kam mir aber gerade in dieser Fremde so sehr zu Gemüth, daß ich plötzlich - auch in Folge eines rein körperlichen Übelbefindens - in tiefe Melancholie sank und nicht schnell genug über den Lago maggiore und den St, Gotthardt nach Haus reisen konnte. Während ich mich hier erholte, kam mir Dein Brief: zugleich aber auch eine Einladung von Liszt zu einem Rendezvous in Paris. Dort verbrachte ich den Monat October - was den Iournalen Veranlassung gab, mir und Liszt die Intention der Aufführung meiner Opern in Paris anzudichten. Deinen Brief hatte ich in dem Tumulte nicht beantworten können, und wollte es nun bei meiner Rückkehr nach Zürich. Hier angekommen überwältigte mich aber endlich die Sehnsucht nach der musikalischen Composition des „Rheingoldes" so heftig, daß es mir in dieser Stimmung unmöglich war. Dir auf Deine kritischen Bemerkungen über mein Gedicht zu antworten: es ging nicht, ich konnte nicht! Aber [pg.23]mit Leidenschaft warf ich mich - nach sechsjähriger gänzlicher Unterbrechung! - auf die Musik, so daß ich endlich mir vornahm. Dir nun nicht eher zu schreiben, als nach der Beendigung der Composition des Rhein goldes. Nun, so weit bin ich; - und jetzt begreife ich auch meinen Widerwillen, Dir eher zu antworten, denn jetzt - nach dieser Composition - bin ich plötz lich ganz anders im Stande Dir zu antworten, nämlich - auf Deine Kritik so gut wie gar nichts zu antworten, was auch vermuthlich das allerbeste sein wird: denn Du hast ganz recht, zu kritisiren, aber ich habe recht, wenn ich die Sache mache und ausführe, wie ich kann und mag. Also - streiten werde ich mich mit Dir nicht, aber sprechen wollen wir doch etwas darüber! Zunächst jedoch, was nun meinen heutigen Brief betrifft, laß mich Dir sagen, daß Du mir ein großes, hocherfreuendes Geschenk gemacht hast durch die Nach richten über Dich und Dein Ergehen. Ich komme darauf zurück, daß Du mir in Deiner Lage fast glücklicher vor kommst, als ich mir in der meinigen. Von Deiner Gesundheit giebt mir jede Zeile Deines Briefes Kunde: ich bezeuge Dir dafür meine freudige Bewunderung! Daß Du mir einen fünf Bogen starken Brief schreiben durftest, bezeugt mir auch die Besserung Deiner persön lichen Lage, die mir denn doch herzlich lieb ist, wenn ich auch gestehen muß, daß ich mir Umstände denken könnte, unter denen ich aller und jeder Erleichterung der Existenz entsagen dürfte, ohne mich eben um des Versagten willen sehr zu grämen. Eines steht über [pg.24] Allem: die Freiheit! Was ist aber „Freiheit"? etwa - wie unsere Politiker glauben - , „Willkür"? - gewiß nicht! Die Freiheit ist: Wahrhaftigkeit. Wer wahrhast, d, h. ganz seinem Wesen gemäß, vollkommen im Einklang mit seiner Natur ist, der ist frei; der äußere Zwang ist nur dann seinem Sinne nach) erfolg reich, wenn er die Wahrhaftigkeit des Bezwungenen tödtet, wenn dieser heuchelt, und sich wie anderen glau ben machen will, er sei ein andrer, als er wirklich ist. Das ist die wahre Knechtschaft. Zu dieser braucht cs aber der Gezwungene dennoch nicht kommen zu lassen: und wer - selbst unter dem Zwange - seine Wahr haftigkeit sich wahrt, der wahrt sich im Grunde auch seine Freiheit; wenigstens gewiß mehr als der, der einen Zwang - wie ihn unsre ganze Welt enthält - gar nicht mehr merkt, weil er sich mit seinem eigenen Wesen ihm ganz schon gefügt, sich ihm zu Liebe entstellt hat. Ich glaube, diese „Wahrhaftigkeit" ist im Grunde auch die ganze „Wahrheit", von der in unsren Philo sophien und Theologien die Rede ist, „Wahrheit" ist ein Begriff, und der Natur nach nichts anderes, als die vergegenständlichte „Wahrhaftigkeit"; der eigentliche Inhalt dieser „Wahrhaftigkeit" ist aber doch nur einzig die „Wirklichkeit", oder besser: „das Wirkliche", „das wirklich Seiende", und „wirklich" ist nur das, was „sinn lich" ist, während das „Unsinnliche" gewiß auch das „Unwirkliche" ist, nämlich das nur „Gedachte", „Vorge stellte". Wenn ich somit die „Wahrhaftigkeit" gewiß nicht mit Unrecht das umfassendste Gefühl der Wirk [pg.25] SS lichkeit, zugleich mit dem Bekenntnisse dieses Gefühles, nenne, so ist die „Wahrheit" am Ende nur wieder der Begriff von diesem Gefühle, wenigstens ist sie in der Philosophie dazu geworden: dieser Begriff steht aber gewiß eben so weit von der Wirklichkeit ab, als die „Wahrhaftigkeit" - in dem bezeichneten Sinne - ihr nahe steht, daher täuscht man sich von jeher wohl in nichts mehr, als in der „Wahrheit", so daß sie eigent lich wohl das allertrügerischste von der Welt ist; sie wird endlich, wie jeder Begriff, eben nur noch ein Wort, und mit solchen „Worten" läßt sich wohl recht schön ein „System bereiten", aber niemals mehr die Wirklichkeit erfassen. Am sichersten erfahren wir diese eben nur mit dem Gefühl, und wahres Gefühl ist nur sinnliches Gefühl. Allerdings müssen wir hier nicht unter „Sinnen" das verstehen, was die Philosophen und Theologen mit voller Verachtung darunter begreifen, nämlich nicht die „thic- rischen" Sinne, sondern eben die menschlichen Sinne, die bekanntlich soweit reichen, daß sie die Sterne messen und ihren Lauf sich darstellen, - Über die „Welt" nun, soweit sie uns Gegenstand unsres Wahrhaftigkeitsgefühles ist, werden wir uns bald einigen, wenn wir eben den einzig richtigen Erfahrer desselben, eben jenes Gefühl allein gewähren lassen und die durch dasselbe empfangenen Eindrücke einzig beachten. Ter Mensch bedient sich, seiner Organisation nach, unendlicher Hülfsmittel zum Erfassen der Welt als eines Ganzen: diese Hülfsmittel sind in ihren mannigfachsten Complicationen eben die „Begriffe": so stolz dünken wir uns nun beim Erfassen [pg.26] 26 eines Ganzen durch die Begriffe, daß wir - indem wir eben dieses Ganze zu haben glauben - unwill kürlich Wohl vergessen, daß wir nur einen Begriff haben, also eigentlich nur an unsrem Werkzeuge uns erfreuen, während wir von der Wirklichkeit der Welt eben am weitesten abgekommen sind. Wer sich im Wahnsinne dieser Täuschung auf die Dauer nun aber nicht wahrhaft erfreuen kann, der vergegenständlicht sich endlich nun wohl auch sein eigenes, als unbefriedigt empfundenes Wesen, gewahrt die hochmüthige, unerfreuliche Täuschung, und begreift endlich die Nothwendigkeit, sich mit vollem Bewußt sein der Wirklichkeit mit dem Gefühle wieder zu nähern. Wie aber ist diese nun wieder zu erfassen, die sich - als eingebildetes Ganzes - eben nur dem Begriffe, nicht aber dem Gefühle darstellte ? Gewiß nur dadurch, daß das Wesen der Wirklichkeit in unendlicher Vielheit erkannt wird. Diese unerschöpfliche, immer neu sich erzeugende und gebärende Vielheit wird vom Gefühle aber nur als einzelne, wechselnde Erscheinung empfunden : dieser Wechsel ist das Wesenhafte des Wirklichen, wäh rend nur das Eingebildete wechsellos-unendlich ist. Nur was Wechsel hat, ist wirklich: wirklich sein, leben - heißt: gezeugt werden, wachsen, blühen, welken und sterben ; ohne Nothwendigkeit des Todes keine Möglich keit des Lebens; kein Ende hat nur das, was keinen Anfang hat, - anfanglos ist aber nichts Wirkliches, sondern nur das Gedachte. Somit hieße in der vollsten Wahrheit aufgehen, sich als empfindender Mensch der vollen Wirklichkeit hingeben: Zeugung, Wachsthum, [pg.27] S7 Blüthe - Welken und Bergehen rückhaltlos, mit Wonne und Trauer empfinden, und dadurch nur leben wollen, daß wir in Lust und Leid leben und - sterben. Dieß nur ist „aufgehen in der Wahrheit". - Um dieses Auf gehen zu ermöglichen, haben wir aber das Suchen nach dem „Ganzen" völlig aufzugeben: das Ganze zeigt sich uns nur in der einzelnen Erscheinung, denn nur diese können wir lim vollen Sinne des Wortes) wahr nehmen; wirklich „begreifen" können wir eine Erscheinung nur, wenn wir uns völlig von ihr ein nehmen lassen können, wie wir sie völlig in uns auf zunehmen vermögen müssen. Wie geschieht dieser wunder volle Proceß auf das Vollständigste? fragt die Natur! Nur durch die Liebe! - alles, was ich nicht lieben kann, bleibt außer mir, und ich bleibe außer ihm: hier kann wohl der Philosoph sich einbilden zu begreifen, nicht aber der wahrhaftige Mensch. Die Liebe in voll ster Wirklichkeit ist nun bloß innerhalb des Geschlechtes möglich: nur als Mann und Weib können wir Men schen am wirklichsten lieben, während alle andere Liebe nur eine von dieser Liebe abgeleitete, von ihr her rührende, auf sie sich beziehende, oder ihr künstlich nachgebildete ist. Irrig ist es, diese Liebe nur für eine Offenbarung der Liebe überhaupt zu halten, während neben ihr andre, und wohl gar höhere Offenbarungen anzunehmen wären. Wer allerdings, wie der Metaphysiker, die Unsinnlichkeit vor der Wirk lichkeit setzt, und das sinnliche Sein aus der Idee ableitet, - wer somit die Logik für die Genetik setzt -


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

S8 der mag auch recht haben, den Begriff der Liebe als vor der wirklichen Äußerung der Liebe vorhanden sich zu denken, und demnach von Offenbarung der prä- existirenden unsinnlichen Liebe durch die wirkliche sinn liche Liebe zu sprechen: dann wird er auch recht thun, diese Liebe zu verachten, wie überhaupt die Sinne. Iedenfalls ist aber darauf zu wetten, daß er selbst nie so geliebt hat und geliebt wurde, wie eben Menschen sich lieben können, sonst würde ihm klar geworden sein, daß er bei seiner Verachtung eben nur die thierische Liebe, wie überhaupt die thierische Sinnlichkeit, nicht aber die menschliche Liebe sich vorstellte. Höchste Be friedigung des Egoismus finden wir nur im vollsten Aufgehen desselben, und dieses findet der Mensch nur durch die Liebe: allein der wirkliche Mensch ist Mann und Weib, und nur in der Vereinigung von Mann und Weib existirt erst der wirkliche Mensch, erst durch die Liebe wird daher der Mann wie das Weib — Mensch. Wenn wir jetzt von „Mensch" reden, sind wir allerdings so lieblos dumm, unwillkürlich uns immer nur den Mann zu denken. Erst diese Vereinigung von Mann und Weib, erst die Liebe also erzeugt (sinnlich und metaphysisch) den Menschen, und wie der Mensch im ganzen Leben nichts so schöpferisch Geniales wieder dar stellt, als sein eignes Dasein, sein Leben ist, so über bietet er auch nie wieder jenen Act seiner eigentlichen Menschwerdung durch die Liebe; er kann ihn nur wiederholen — wie überhaupt unser ganzes Leben ein beständiges Wiederholen der Vielheit der Einzelheiten S9 der Lebensmomente ist — und diese Wiederholung er möglicht eben einzig die Eigenschaft dieser Liebe, nach welcher sie der Ebbe und Fluth gleicht, wechselt, endet und wieder lebt. Ein heilloses Mißverständniß der Liebe ist es daher, wenn gerade diese Eigenschaft, nach welcher sie sich immer wiederholen, immer neu sein kann, ihr als Schwäche angerechnet wird: wogegen die von der wirklichen Liebe nur abstrahirte, gedachte Liebe, wie die Liebe zu Gott-weiß-welchem Ganzen, wiederum nur Gedachten — als die ächte, weil dauernde Liebe vorgestellt wird. Schon diese mögliche „Dauer" zeugt für das Unwesenhafte dieser gemeinten Liebe. „Ewig" , — im wahren Sinne des Wortes — ist was die End lichkeit (oder vielmehr: den Begriff der Endlichkeit) auf hebt: auf das „Wirkliche" paßt aber der Begriff der Endlichkeit gar nicht, denn das Wirkliche, d. h. das immer Wechselnde, Neue, Viele — ist ja eben die Auf hebung des nur Gedachten, als endlich Vorgestellten: die Unendlichkeit der Metaphysik ist ewige Unwirklichkeit. Das Endliche ist nur eine Vorstellung, die uns aller dings ängstigen kann; dieß vermag sie aber nur dann, wenn die Wirklichkeit unserem Gefühle nicht gegenwärtig ist: tritt die Wirklichkeit der Liebe dagegen in voller Gegenwart an uns heran, so hebt sie eben den ängsti genden Begriff auf, sie vernichtet die Endlichkeit, indem sie keine Vorstellung davon mehr aufkommen läßt. So mit ist nur das Wirkliche ewig, die vollste Wirklichkeit kommt uns aber nur im Genuß der Liebe; sie ist somit das Ewigste. — In Wahrheit hört der Egoismus nur 3« beim Aufgehen des „Ich" in das „Du" auf: dieses „Ich" und „Du" stellt sich aber nicht dar, sobald ich mich mit dem Ganzen der Welt zusammenstelle: „ich" und die „Welt" heißt nichts anderes, als „ich" allein; volle Wirk lichkeit wird mir die Welt erst, wenn sie mir zum „Du" geworden ist, und dieß wird sie nur in der Erscheinung des geliebten Individuums. Diese Erscheinung kann sich endlich im Kinde, im Freunde wiederholen; immer aber werden wir das Kind, den Freund erst ganz lieben können, wenn wir überhaupt schon lieben konnten, und dieß lehrt dem Manne z. B. erst das Weib; gewiß ist auch Kindes- und Freundesliebe immer nur eine Art von Nothbehelf, den diejenigen erst am deutlichsten er kennen, die in der Geschlechtsliebe vollkommen glücklich waren ; jene ist überhaupt nur ein Merkmal der Viel seitigkeit der menschlichen Natur, bei welcher denn selbst Abnormitäten zum Vorschein kommen dürfen, Abnor mitäten der lächerlichsten wie der tragischsten Art, — Genug! Ich wage es, diese Bekenntnisse Dir in Deine Einsamkeit zuzuschicken, ohne Furcht, Dir durch Theilung meiner Ansichten Trübsal zu erwecken. Nicht nur Du, sondern auch ich — wie Alle — leben gegen wärtig in Zuständen und Verhältnissen, die nur auf Surrogate, auf Nothbehelfe hinweisen; das wahrste, wirklichste Leben kann für Dich nicht weniger als für mich nur ein Gedachtes, Gewünschtes sein. Ich bin 3« Iahre alt geworden, ehe ich errieth, was eigentlich der Inhalt meines Kunstdranges sei : so lange galt mir die Kunst als der Zweck, und das Leben als das Mittel. Nun war die Entdeckung allerdings zu spät, und nur tragische Erfahrungen konnten meinem neuen Lebens triebe antworten. Ein weitrer Blick in die Welt der Gegenwart zeigt uns nun ferner, daß die Liebe über haupt jetzt unmöglich ist; einer meiner Freunde konnte mit Sicherheit z. B. den Deutschen zurufen: „ihr kennt ja die Liebe gar nicht: wie können denn Menschen lieben wollen, die keine Initiative des Charakters haben? das ist ja unmöglich!" — Heißt es also, sich durch irgend einen Nothbehelf zu retten suchen, so kann ich keinen besseren finden, als die aufrichtigste Einsicht in den so bewandten Stand der Dinge, das offne Zugeständnis der Wahrheit, selbst wenn für unsre Person kein andrer Gewinn mehr daraus zu ziehen ist, als eben der Stolz der Erkenntniß, und endlich der Wille und das Streben, den Menschen, durch Mittheilung dieser Erkenntniß, den Weg ihrer Erlösung zu zeigen. So wenden wir uns allerdings dem Ganzen der Menschheit zu, aber eben nur aus Nothbehelf, weil wir erkennen, daß nicht der Einzelne für sich glücklich sein kann, sondern nur, wenn Alle glücklich sind, er auch sich be friedigt fühlen darf. Du siehst, daß ich hiermit ganz auf Deinen Standpunkt trete: nur betrachte ich diesen Standpunkt nicht als den Endpunkt, sondern nur als ein Mittel, als einen Weg zu meinem Ziele: dieses Ziel wird aber von den Meisten eben noch nicht erkannt: ich habe es jedoch vorhin nachgewiesen; es ist: die Er möglichung der Liebe, als des vollsten Innewerdens der Wirklichkeit — Wahrheit: nicht aber der gedachten,


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

3S abstrahirten, unsinnlichen (jetzt uns einzig nur mög lichen) Liebe, sondern der Liebe des „Ich" und „Du". Somit kann ich nicht anders, als die ungeheuren Bemühungen des menschlichen Geschlechts, und so auch gegenwärtig alle und jede Wissenschaft, nur für Wege und Mittel zu erachten, deren Ziel an sich ein so un endlich einfaches und doch so göttliches Resultat ist. Ich respectire somit jede dieser Anstrengungen, erkenne in jedem Schritte eine Nothwendigkeit, und freue mich herzlich wenn diese Schritte geschehen: ich selbst aber habe das einfache Ziel so dicht bereits vor Augen, daß es mir unmöglich ist, von ihm meinen Blick gewaltsam wieder abzuwenden, um an jenem sim Grunde für das Ziel doch bewußtlosen) Streben teilzunehmen: nur die Roth einer großen Bewegung könnte mich zu dieser Selbstverleugnung bringen; diese heiße ich willkommen, wenn sie eintritt, als die mir einzig mögliche Erlösung. — Wirst Tu es mir nun aber verargen, wenn ich Deinem Rathe, mich von Traumereien und egoistischen Schwär mereien abzuwenden, um mich dafür dem einzig Realen, dem wirklichen Leben und seinen Bestrebungen zuzu wenden, nur lächelnd erwiedern kann, und dagegen glaube, daß ich der vollen Wirklichkeit mich viel be stimmter, bewußter und unmittelbarer zuwende, indem ich jede meiner Lebensäußerungen, selbst die leiden vollsten, nur auf jenes Ziel und seine Kundmachung verwende? Gewiß wirst Du mir selbst Recht geben müssen, wenn ich z. B. dem „Robespierre" die tragischste Bedeutung, die er bisher für Dich hat, nur sehr bedingt 39 sichtliches Spiel, daß er in schnell entflammter Leiden schaft sogar auf Sieg ausgeht, auf einen Sieg, der — wie er sagt — ihn nur noch elender machen müßte. — Für die Kundgebung der Absichten mußte ich meinem Gefühle nach ein unendlich feines Mcmß einhalten: allerdings soll mein Held nicht den Eindruck eines gänz lich Bewußtlosen machen: im Siegfried habe ich viel mehr den mir begreiflichen vollkommensten Menschen darzustellen gesucht, dessen höchstes Bewußtsein darin sich äußert, daß alles Bewußtsein immer nur in gegen wärtigstem Leben und Handeln sich kundgiebt: wie un geheuer ich dieses Bewußtsein, das fast nie ausge sprochen werden darf, erhebe, wird Dir aus der Scene Siegfried's mit den Rheintöchtern klar werden; hier erfahren wir, daß Siegfried unendlich wissend ist, denn er weiß das Höchste, daß Tod besser ist, als Leben in Furcht: er kennt auch den Ring, aber er achtet seiner Macht nicht, weil er was Besseres zu thun hat: er wahrt ihn nur als Zeugniß dessen, daß er — das Fürchten nicht gelernt hat. Gestehe, vor diesem Menschen muß alle Götterpracht erbleichen ! Am meisten fällt mir von Dir die Frage auf: warum nun, da das Rheingold dem Rhein zurückgegeben ist, die Götter doch noch unter gehen? — Ich glaube, bei einer guten Aufführung wird der naivste Mensch hierüber ganz einig mit sich werden. Allerdings geht der Untergang nicht aus Contrcipunkten hervor: diese ließen sich überhaupt ja deuten, drehen und wenden — man brauchte nur einen juristischen Politiker als Advocat dazu zu nehmen; son- ig dein aus unscrm innersten Gefühle erwächst uns — wie Wodan aus seinem Gefühle — die Notwendigkeit dieses Unterganges. Hierauf kam es an, aus dem Gefühle diese Nothwendigkeit zu rechtfertigen, und ihm geschieht dieß ganz von selbst, wenn es vollkommen theilnehmend von Anfang an den Gang der ganzen Handlung mit all ihren einfachen, natürlichen Motiven verfolgt: wenn schließlich Wodan diese Nothwendigkeit ausspricht, so sagt er nur das, was wir selbst bereits für nothwendig halten. Wenn Loge am Schlusse des Rheingoldes den nach Walhall ziehenden Göttern nach redet: „Ihrem Ende eilen sie zu, die so stark im Be stehen sich wähnen", so bringt er in diesem Augenblicke unsre eigne Empfindung gewiß nur zum Ausdruck, denn wer dieses Vorspiel theilnehmend verfolgt, nicht grü belnd und abwägend, sondern die Vorfälle auf sein Gefühl wirken lassend, der muß Loge vollkommen bei stimmen. — Laß mich Dir noch etwas von Brünhilde sagen. Auch sie verkennst Du doch, wenn Du ihre Weigerung, den Ring Wodan zu überlassen, hart und eigensinnig findest. Erlebtest Tu nicht, daß Brünhilde sich von Wodan und allen Göttern geschieden um — der Liebe willen, weil sie — wo Wodan Plänen nachhing — nur — liebte? Seit vollends Siegfried sie erweckt, hat sie kein andres Wissen mehr als das Wissen der Liebe. Nun — das Symbol dieser Liebe ist — da Siegfried von ihr zog — dieser Ring: da ihn Wodan von ihr fordert, tritt ihr nur noch der Grund ihrer Trennung von Wodan entgegen (weil sie aus Liebe handelte), und nur eines weiß sie jetzt noch, daß sie allem Götter- thume entsagt hat um der Liebe willen. Sie weiß aber, daß die Liebe das einzig Göttliche ist: so möge denn Walhalls Pracht zu Grunde gehen, aber den Ring — die Liebe — ' opfert sie nicht. Ich bitte Dich, wie erbärmlich, geizig und gemein stünde sie nun da, wenn sie den Ring deshalb verweigerte, weil sie (etwa durch Siegfried) um seinen Zauber, um seine Goldmacht wüßte? Das wirst Du doch diesem herr lichen Weibe nicht im Ernste zumuthen? — Schauert es Dich aber, daß dieses Weib gerade in diesem ver fluchten Ringe das Symbol der Liebe bewahrt, so wirst Du ganz nach meiner Absicht empfinden, und hierin die Macht des Nibelungen-Fluches auf seiner furchtbarsten, tragischsten Höhe erkennen: dann wirst Tu überhaupt die Nothwendigkeit des ganzen letzten Trama's „Siegfried's Tod" erkennen. Das mußten wir noch erleben, um vollkommen das Unheil des Goldes inne zu werden. Warum Brünhilde so schnell dem verstellten Siegfried sich fügt? eben weil dieser ihr den Ring entrissen, in welchem sie einzig auch noch ihre Kraft bewahrte. Das Furchtbare. Dämonische des gan zen Auftrittes ist Dir überhaupt entgangen: durch das Feuer, das seiner Bestimmung, wie der Erfahrung nach — einzig Siegfried durchschreiten sollte und konnte, dringt — leichter Mühe — ein „andrer" zu ihr: Alles schwankt zu Br.'s Füßen, Alles ist aus den Fugen; in einem furchtbaren Kampfe wird sie überwältigt, sie ist „von Gott verlassen". Und außerdem ist es — Sieg fried in Wirklichkeit, der ihr gebietet das Lager mit ihm zu theilen — Siegfried, den sie Unbewußt — aber desto verwirrender) trotz seiner Verhüllung an dem leuchtenden Auge — fast — erkennt. (Du fühlst, hier geht etwas eben „Unaussprechliches" vor, und hast daher sehr Unrecht, mich darüber zum Sprechen zu interpelliren !) Nun, ich bin gehörig in das Breite gerathen: die Furcht hiervor war auch der Grund der Verzögerung meines Schreibens. Es war mir beängstigend, daß Du gewisse Züge so ganz hattest mißverstehen können. Klar wurde mir allerdings, daß nur das vollendete Ganze im glücklichen Falle jedem Mißverständnisse würde wehren können: da mich denn ein heftiges Verlangen zum Beginn der musikalischen Ausführung erfaßte, gab ich mich recht freudig diesem hin, ehe ich Dir schrieb. Die nun beendigte Composition des so schwierigen und wich tigen Rheingoldes hat mir, wie Du siehst, eine große Sicherheit wiedergegeben. Wie vieles, bei dem ganzen Wesen meiner dichterischen Absicht, erst durch die Musik deutlich wird, das habe ich nun wieder ersehen: ich kann jetzt das musiklose Gedicht gar nicht mehr ansehen. Mit der Zeit denke ich Dir auch die Composition mit theilen zu können. Für jetzt nur so viel, daß sie zu einer fest verschlungenen Einheit geworden ist: das Orchester bringt fast keinen Tact, der nicht aus voran gehenden Motiven entwickelt ist. Doch hierüber läßt sich nicht Verkehren. 43 Was Du mir über die Ausführung und Aufführung des Ganzen mittheilst, hat meinen vollkommenen Bei fall: Du weißt ganz worauf es hier ankommt. Gewiß befolge ich in Allem Deine Rathschläge, Wie ich die endliche Aufführung zu Stande bringen werde, ist aller dings noch ein gewaltiges Problem. Doch werde ich es seiner Zeit angreifen, weil ich sonst keinen mir ent sprechenden Lebenszweck mehr vor mir sehen könnte. Ich glaube mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, daß alles rein Mechanische des Unternehmens zu Stande kommen dürfte: aber — meine Darsteller?! Da falle ich in ein gewal tiges Seufzen. Natürlich muß ich auf junge Leute halten, die durch unsre Opernbühne nicht schon ganz ruinirt sind : an sogenannte „Berühmtheiten" denke ich gar nicht. Wie ich mir meine junge Welt nun ziehe, das muß ich auch erst sehen ; am liebsten hätte ich meine Truppe ein Iahr lang zusammen, ohne sie öffentlich auftreten zu lassen; ich muß dann täglich mit ihnen umgehen, sie menschlich und künstlerisch üben, und für ihre Aufgabe allmählich reifen lassen. Unter den glücklichsten Umständen dürfte ich daher vor dem Sommer 1858 auf keine erste Auf führung rechnen. Möge es nun aber dauern, wie lange es wolle, immer reizt es mich, in einer so concentrirten Thätigkeit für einen mir ganz eigenen Zweck mir noch eine Nöthigung zum Leben zu setzen. Im Übrigen muß ich taub für alle Deine Lebens -Rathschläge bleiben: hier läßt sich nichts machen, sondern Alles macht sich. Glaub' mir, auch den „Landbauer" habe ich schon stark in das Auge gefaßt: um ein radikal gesunder Mensch zu werden, ging ich vor zwei Iahren in eine Wasser heilanstalt; Kunst und Alles wollte ich aufgeben, wenn ich wieder ein Naturmensch werden konnte. Bester, was mußte ich über meinen naiven Wunsch lachen, als ich nahe daran kam, verrückt zu werden! Keiner von uns soll das gelobte Land sehen: wir werden Alle in der Wüste sterben. Geist ist — wie Iemand gesagt hat — eine Krankheit: sie ist incurabel. Bei dem jetzigen Leben gestattet die Natur nur Abnormitäten: wir müssen — im glücklichsten Falle — Martyre sein; wer sich diesem Berufe entziehen will, wüthet gegen die Möglichkeiten seiner Existenz. Ich kann jetzt nicht anders, als als Künstler noch existiren: alles Übrige — da ich das Leben, die Liebe — nicht mehr umfassen kann, ekelt mich, oder hat nur in so weit Interesse für mich, als es auf die Kunst Bezug hat. Nun giebt es zwar ein qualvolles Leben, aber es giebt doch das einzig mög liche Leben. Zudem habe ich an meinen Werken merk würdige Erfahrungen gemacht: wenn ich den leiden vollen Zustand, in dem ich jetzt normal bin, empfinde, kann ich nicht anders, als meine Nerven für ruinirt halten; wunderbarer Weise thun mir aber diese Nerven — wenn es gilt, und mir schöne entsprechende An regungen kommen — die wundervollsten Dienste; ich bin dann von einer Hellsichtigkeit, von einer Wohl empfindung des Erfahrens und Producirens, wie ich früher es nie gekannt hatte. Soll ich nun sagen, meine Nerven sind ruinirt? Ich kann's nicht. Ich sehe nur, daß der meiner Natur — wie sie sich nun einmal ent wickelt hat — normale Zustand die Exaltation ist, während die gemeine Ruhe ihr anormaler Zustand ist. In der That fühle ich mich nur wohl, wenn ich „außer mir" bin : dann bin ich ganz bei mir. — Wenn Goethe anders war, so beneide ich ihn drum nicht, wie ich überhaupt doch wieder mit Niemand tauschen möchte, selbst mit Humboldt nicht, den Du für ein Genie hältst, was ich nicht kann. Am Ende geht es Dir auch so : denn wohl auch Du tauschest vielleicht mit Niemand, woran Du im Grunde sehr recht hättest, — mindestens bewundere ich Dich aufrichtig. Tie Natur liegt mir nicht so fern, als Du glaubst: bin ich selbst auch nicht mehr im Stande, mich in einen wissenschaftlichen Verkehr mit ihr zu setzen. Dafür muß mir Herwegh dienen, der auch hier lebt und seit lange ein sehr gründliches Naturstudium treibt: durch ihn, den Freund, erfahre ich gar schöne, wichtige Dinge von der Natur, und sie bestimmt mich in Vielem und Großem. Nur wenn sie mir das eigentliche Leben, die Liebe — ersetzen soll, so lasse ich sie links: darin bin ich nun, wie Brünhilde mit dem Ringe, Lieber untergehen, selbst genußlos sein, als meinem Bekenntnisse entsagen. Wenn ich Deinen Rathschlägen so antworte, so wolle nur ja nicht glauben, daß ich Dir undankbar dafür bin: wie könnte ich Dir für Deine Liebe undankbar sein, die sie Dir eingiebt? Sieh, diese erfreut mich unend lich : ich kann Dir ja nicht beschreiben, welch rührenden Eindruck Du damit auf mich machst. Dieser Rührung kann wirklich nur die Bewunderung für Dich gleich iL kommen, für die Stärke — und wiederum für die Weichheit Deines Geistes. Wenn ich mir noch eine Erfahrung wünsche, so wäre dieß zunächst die Ausfüh rung des Werkes, von dem Du mir schreibst, daß Du es gemacht hättest. Ist es unmöglich? Was fehlt Dir, um es zu können? Theile mir das genau mit, damit ich Dir vielleicht helfen kann. — Hast Du denn nichts vom Buchhändler Avenarius in Leipzig erfahren? Er ist leider der einzige, auf den ich einigen Einfluß zu haben glauben dürfte, während ich mit meinen Ver legern nur durch andere, und für mich keinesweges zufriedenstellend, verkehrt habe. An ihn schrieb ich sogleich nach Empfang Deines Briefes und bat ihn, sich direct an Dich mit etwaigen Aufträgen u. dgl. zu wenden. Trotz einer erneneten Anfrage deshalb habe ich keine Antwort von ihm erhalten. (?) Ich wüßte Dir gerade jetzt nichts zu schicken, was Dich interessiren könnte : ich selbst bin jetzt aller Lectüre ganz fremd geworden. So wie ich aber etwas finde, theile ich Dirs mit. — Mein Tannhäuser wird jetzt ziemlich überall in Deutschland gegeben; besonders haben sich alle kleinen Theater daran gemacht, während die größten — aus erklärlichen Gründen — sich ihn noch fern halten. Über die Aufführungen selbst erfahre ich meistens, daß sie miserabel sind, so daß ich nicht begreife, woher das Gefallen kommt: da ich nichts davon sehe, bin ich etwas unempfindlich gegen diese Prostitutionen meiner Werke geworden, nur eine neu liche erste Aufführung des Lohengrin in Leipzig machte auf mich einen heftig schmerzlichen Eindruck: sie soll beispiellos schlecht gewesen sein; unter andren hörte man den ganzen Abend — außer vom Heerrufer — kein Wort aussprechen! — So bereue ich endlich doch, meine Werke hergegeben zu haben. In Boston giebt man jetzt schon Wagner-nights, Conzertabende, wo nur meine Compositionen aufgeführt werden. Man fordert mich auf. nach Amerika zu kommen: könnten sie mir dort die geeigneten Mittel schaffen, wer weiß, was ich thäte; so aber als Conzertgeber umherzu- ziehen, kann mir doch, selbst für vieles Geld, keiner zumuthen! — Nun, Liebster, will ich denn auch zu Schlusse kommen. Wenn s sein sollte, könnte ich am Ende noch ein Buch Papier verschreiben; der Stoff würde nicht ausgehen: doch das wollen wir uns auf neue Anregung vor behalten. Hoffentlich, — und wenn Du kannst — läßt Du mich nicht so lange auf einen Brief warten, als ich T i ch auf diese Antwort. Schreibe mir besonders auch von Deinen Arbeiten. Etwa Vergessenes hole ich dann auch nach. Ietzt — leb' wohl, lieber theurer Freund. Hoffe — denn am Ende hoffe ich selbst auch. Dein Richard Wagner.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, thank you very much!!!


----------

